# Need to unscrew nearly impossible to reach connector



## eriknorvelle (Feb 10, 2017)

Greetings, and thanks in advance for any help offered. Please forgive any mistakes I might make, this is my first time posting.

I have a kitchen faucet that I need to take out, and unfortunately the pipes and lines under the sink are so arranged as to make it nearly impossible to get a wrench in. I have included a photo of the setup. 







The white porcelain is the sink basin, and the plywood is the base for the counter. The problematic line is the white one right in the center of the photo. The connector I need to get loose is about 2.5" below the porcelain at the top of the sink, just below the level of the plywood you see next to the line. The really vexing part is that hidden behind the white line there is another line, right next to it, that impedes getting a wrench behind the connector I want to disconnect.

I am wondering what plumbers do in this situation. Are there special tools that allow you to get up in a tight space like this one and unscrew a line?

Best,

-Erik


----------



## havasu (Feb 10, 2017)

A basin wrench, found at all big box stores....or a trained monkey with really little hands. I've also had success with a deep wall socket with a few extensions. The other option is to pull the sink. Take your pick!


----------



## JoeD (Feb 10, 2017)

Basin Wrench

http://plumbing.about.com/od/basics/ss/How-To-Use-A-Basin-Wrench.htm#step3


----------



## havasu (Feb 10, 2017)

^ It's obvious Joe doesn't have one of my trained monkeys! :hide:


----------



## eriknorvelle (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks guys, I will go down tomorrow and get myself a basin wrench. Wish me luck!


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 10, 2017)

I have 3 or 4 of these;http://www.sears.com/tekton-2575-10...23Stores, Inc.&prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

A couple angled open ends and a 4" crescent.


----------



## havasu (Feb 10, 2017)

Crowfoot wrenches are cool, but I personally have not tried using them for wrenching up tight in a cabinet. I will have to give it a try.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 11, 2017)

Also the offset or angled open end puts the wrench parallel to the water fittings and different leverage position.


----------



## frodo (Feb 12, 2017)

specialty tool  


http://picclick.ca/Plumbing-Tool-Faucet-Sink-Installer-Fits-Hand-282334978201.html


----------



## frodo (Feb 12, 2017)

havasu said:


> ^ It's obvious Joe doesn't have one of my trained monkeys! :hide:




monkey in a box,  i bought him on ebay,


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 12, 2017)

A lot of new fixtures come with the tool in the box. If you're lucky, it'll fit the one you're removing. I have a couple of them now.


----------

